# another great alberta bear!



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

7'-3" paw to paw, 7'-0 nose to tail, over 400lbs. and a skull just over 20". I have seen some great bears come out of Alberta with a lot of wolves.


----------



## BCBear (May 31, 2011)

Congrats on that bear. Astounding numbers! Got any other pics to back them up? Skeptical but prove me wrong.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

What area of alberta? Wish I moved here 15 years ago, instead of 3!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats on the fine bear. 

My buddies had to cancel their May trip due to a huge fire north of Fort McMurray. Their guide lost everything at his bear/trapping camp.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Congrats on the fine bear.
> 
> My buddies had to cancel their May trip due to a huge fire north of Fort McMurray. Their guide lost everything at his bear/trapping camp.


 
My dads bear, he has shot many nice bears there. He said the fire is huge, its up by Slave Lake. They hunt by Lac La Bic/Conklin.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Theres been several fires.. Very large one near fort mac. and the massive one in slave lake,, about 2/3rds of the town burnt down in that one.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Theres been several fires.. Very large one near fort mac. and the massive one in slave lake,, about 2/3rds of the town burnt down in that one.


it gets crazy up there, mushroom pickers will be all over there next spring. Im heading up there with my dad, brother and some friends. Cant wait to get back


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Congrats on the fine bear.
> 
> My buddies had to cancel their May trip due to a huge fire north of Fort McMurray. Their guide lost everything at his bear/trapping camp.


I just talked to a guy I know up there. He was just saying a guy he knows lost his camp, has pics driving down the road out of there with fire on both sides of the road.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

another pic of the black, and a nice blonde


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice bears, congrats to all.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The fire is no where near being controlled; the last estimate was about a million acres has already burned. There is about 400 men fighting the fire and they just brought in the largest bomber plane that Canada has. It's not looking very good for the area. The fire has burned since mid May.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

old school said:


> 7'-3" paw to paw, 7'-0 nose to tail, over 400lbs. and a skull just over 20". I have seen some great bears come out of Alberta with a lot of wolves.


That be a pumpkin head. WOW :yikes: Tremendous bear your dad killed.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

old school said:


> 7'-3" paw to paw, 7'-0 nose to tail, over 400lbs. and a skull just over 20". I have seen some great bears come out of Alberta with a lot of wolves.


 
Beautiful animal! Looks like a monster to me!

Don't feel obligated to post pics of the bear on a certified scale with a B&C measuring panel present just because one person does not believe you. 

Congrats on the bruiser!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> Beautiful animal! Looks like a monster to me!
> 
> Don't feel obligated to post pics of the bear on a certified scale with a B&C measuring panel present just because one person does not believe you.
> 
> Congrats on the bruiser!


lol, yeah I know. He is a luck man when it comes to his bears. pics don't always do justice. I only wish I have shot one that big


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

BCBear said:


> Congrats on that bear. Astounding numbers! Got any other pics to back them up? Skeptical but prove me wrong.


Really! :rant::rant:


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

BWHUNTR said:


> Really! :rant::rant:


 
lol! everyone has an opinion, :lol: 
I don't know anyone who would not want to shoot a bear that big. Set the measurements aside, they really aren't needed :yikes:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just talked to a buddy of mine; the fire has consumed about 1.5 million acres but is starting to slow down due to rain. That's about 2400 sq. miles.  The latest news is saying that it has now crossed into Saskatchewan.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I just talked to a buddy of mine; the fire has consumed about 1.5 million acres but is starting to slow down due to rain. That's about 2400 sq. miles.  The latest news is saying that it has now crossed into Saskatchewan.


 
The mushroom pickers will be in full force next year with a lot of land to cover!!


----------



## cowtoe (Oct 2, 2011)

Did you guys use a guide? If so who I'm thinking of going in the next year or two. Thanks for any info


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Tyler with sherwood outfitters in alberta. 780.914.0431. Tons of bears lots of 18" + def has booners too. All color phases, my dad shot 5 color phase in 9 trips. Biggest i know shot there was 8-11" i believe 22". If you want pm me your number i can give u more details


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

